# .30-06 Bullet Drop



## Hick-From-Hell

Just want to get a few opions on what my .30-06 150 Grain Bullet will be dropping at 200 and 300 yards if sighted in for a 100 yards? The bullets are ballistic tip hand loads, not sure of how many grains of powder, pretty sure they are at about %95 of max.


----------



## duckmander

i dont know about yours. but as for my bar 30-06 it is 3.5 high at 100, zero at 200, and 10 low at 300. with factory 150 grain rem.corelok.

good luck.

I AM 100% RIGHT 50% OF THE TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat

Its hard to say how fast your bullets are going with reloads. Max load with one powder could put you over 3000fps and another at 2600fps. Federals website says for their loads that you will have a 3.3" drop at 200yds and 12.2" drop at 300yds if sighted in at 100yds. That is with a muzzle velocity of 2910fps.


----------



## iwantabuggy

Hick-From-Hell said:


> Just want to get a few opions on what my .30-06 150 Grain Bullet will be dropping at 200 and 300 yards if sighted in for a 100 yards? The bullets are ballistic tip hand loads, not sure of how many grains of powder, pretty sure they are at about %95 of max.


You haven't supplied enough info for an intelligent answer. What 150 gr bullet, what powder, how much powder, how long is the barrel on your rifle, and what do you mean by sighted in at 100 yards? Most people sight in at 100 yards for starters, but some zero at 100, other go as much a 4 inches high at 100.


----------



## Bore.224

Well heck... hick from hell .. how long is your barrel, what will the outside humidity and temp be and at what elevation sea level or mile high! 

GO TO THE RANGE - punch some holes in stuff its the only way to know!


----------



## duckmander

Bore.224: wrote


> GO TO THE RANGE - punch some holes in stuff its the only way to know!


what he said.

hit the nail on the haed.

[/quote]


----------



## fishunt

I used 30-06 remington bolt action and I shot moose 336 yard drop . it works fine :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy

Hick-From-Hell said:


> Just want to get a few opions on what my .30-06 150 Grain Bullet will be dropping at 200 and 300 yards if sighted in for a 100 yards? The bullets are ballistic tip hand loads, not sure of how many grains of powder, pretty sure they are at about %95 of max.


Perhaps this will help: You can find it at this link: http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... 06A*L30062

Short-Range Trajectory
Cartridge Type Bullet 50 100 150 200 250 300 
Premier® Scirocco™ Bonded 150 SSB 0.1 0.7 zero -2.0 -5.3 -10.2 
Premier® AccuTip™ 150 AT BT 0.1 0.7 zero -2.0 -5.4 -10.3 
Remington® Express® 150 PSP CL 0.2 0.7 zero -2.2 -5.9 -11.4 
Remington® Express® 150 BP 0.2 0.7 zero -2.0 -5.6 -10.8 
Premier® Core-Lokt® Ultra 150 CLUB 0.2 0.7 zero -2.1 -5.8 -11.2 
UMC® 150 MC -0.2 zero -1.1 -3.6 -7.7 -13.6

Long-Range Trajectory
Cartridge Type Bullet 100 150 200 250 300 400 500 
Premier® Scirocco™ Bonded 150 SSB 1.6 1.5 zero -2.9 -7.3 -21.1 -42.3 
Premier® AccuTip™ 150 AT BT 1.7 1.5 zero -2.9 -7.4 -21.5 -43.7 
Remington® Express® 150 PSP CL 1.8 1.6 zero -3.2 -8.2 -24.4 -50.9 
Remington® Express® 150 BP 1.7 1.5 zero -3.0 -7.7 -22.7 -46.6 
Premier® Core-Lokt® Ultra 150 CLUB 1.8 1.6 zero -3.1 -8.0 -23.8 -49.3 
UMC® 150 MC

Or, if it was me, I'd sight in about 2.5 inches high at 100 yards and you'll be dead on somewhere near 240 yards and about 3 inches low at 300 yards, give or take a couple of inches.


----------



## William lammers

I certainly would ask the person that loaded the cartridges, how many grains the load was. It is poor, if not thoughtlessly dangerous not to know. Too much powder, too high of pressure...Too little, there is a chance of catastrophic failure in the structural integrity of the rifles' receiver....check this out in load books...could save you a trip to the hospital


----------



## buckseye

what the hell did i win?? hahaha damn banners..lol

anyway 30-06 165 gr. federal premium factory loads drop about 13 inches in 440 yds. sighted 2.5 inches high at 100yds


----------

